# Indian Archery Longbow



## ztc92 (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyone know anything at all?


----------



## Fl archer (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't know alot of details about Indian archery but I have a few of their bows via estate sales and flea markets. I can only compare those bows to some of the others I have. I would say most were probably affordable but they may have had some upper end models that I haven't found.

Some of my Indian bows are decent shooters but they seem to lack in the fit and finish department. I would describe what I have as a no frills utility bow that can get the job done but probably wouldn't place in a beauty contest.

I have a box of wood shaft Indian arrows with broadheads along with some other Indian archery relics, so I believe they made a ton of stuff for the archer. I only have limited experience with ther bows, so someone else may be able to give you more imformation. Have it checked out and shoot it if it is in good shape.


----------



## ztc92 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok, that helps some. The bow I have looks to be in good condition, theres a little piece missing on one of the tips, but I can get it to full draw without much problem. I can't really shoot it, becuase the shelf is pretty messed up, so I hope to fix that and shoot it soon.


----------

